# Dzelži / Hardware >  iesakiet lāzerprinteri

## Delfins

vajag normālu lāzerprinteri priekš PCB drukāšans.
Moš ieteiksiet pēc pieredzes (Canon, HP ?) - tādu kuram nav defektu izejā - tas ir nevienmērīgi klāj, sūdīgi toneri, švīkas pie ruļļiem un t.t.

Ir man darbā viens HP, bet tas uz kodoskopa plēves (3M) drukāja ar burbuļiem pie ceļiņu malas un attiecīgi celiņi izskatījās aplgrauzti no sāniem  ::

----------


## jeecha

Varu NEieteikt Canon LBP-3000. Celinju malas drukaa labi, bet laukumos paliek gaishaakas sviitras un plankumi, ko naakas ar markjeri retusheet. Plus veel pa horizontaalo asi izmeers par 3% lielaaks sanaak nekaa buutu jaabuut (naakas bildi pa horizontaali nedaudz samazinaat lai preciizi sanaaktu :: .

Taakaa pievienojos jautaajumam - ja kaads var ieteikt laazerprinteri kas uz pleeves drukaa tieshaam labi (gludaam malaam un treknu toneri ar maksimaalo uzstaadiijumu, un preciizi peec izmeera bilde sanaak) cenaa liidz kaadiem 150Ls - neturiet sveci zem puura  :: 

P.S. Ir lasiits par metodi izdruku patureet kaadu laiku benziina vai shkjiidinaataaja tvaikos kas nedaudz pashkjiidinot toneri un padarot bildi "suliigaaku". Meegjinaajis gan neesmu.

----------


## Delfins

Esmu dzirdējis gan, ka ir spec. aerosols - `Toner Density` - nak lidzigajos flakonos laikam no tas pasam firmas, kas taisa Positiv20 laku.
ebay laikam tikai esmu pamanijis bet ne nopircis.

----------


## Delfins

varbūt kāds ir dzirdējis ir kādas "UV-piedevas" tonerim, kas padara UV necaurlaidspējīgu toneri? nevis vienkārši gaismas necaulaišana? tāda lietiņa būtu akurāt laba - izdrukā uz papīra, transparent + jaudīga lampa  ::

----------


## abergs

> Moš ieteiksiet pēc pieredzes


 NE-ieteikšu XEROX PHASER 3117 - švīkas, blāvs (celiņi gan asi)..   ::

----------


## marizo

Jā, tēma laba.
Pats lietoju HP LaserJet 1018. Celiņus ar oriģinālo toneri drukā apmierinoši, laukumi gan ir pagaiši arī pie max tonera lietojuma. Ir lietots arī kāds ļoti vecs HP, bet tas ar pildīto toneri, kvalitāte uz plēves nekāda, uz glancēta reklāmpapīra daudz maz ciešama.
Neesmu citus mēģinājis, tā ka nevaru salīdzināt un kaut ko ieteikt.
Vēl jāpiebilst - var paeksperimentēt ar plēvēm. Nesen trāpījās viena ļoti slikta, cena bija 2x lielāka kā iepriekšējai-salīdzinoši labajai. Ražotājus gan nezinu, pērku pa pāris lapām un tad jau kastīti līdzi nedod.

----------


## Delfins

Man ir 3M lāzerplēve.

Vakar pirmoreiz pamēģināju lāzerdruku piecept ar gludekli - izdevās, pat atmērcējās normāli, bet vienalga dažas šķiedras palika, bet anyway varēja redzēt dažus burbuļus un varu uz celiņa - neriskēju kodināt- žēl PCB bija  :: 

Šodien mēģināšu lāzerdruku+papīrs+transparent + UV lampu. Redzēs kas tur būs - SMD/TQFP zīmējums  USBASP programmātoram.

----------

